# Idolomantis diabolica's Ooth



## chwan2006 (Aug 10, 2008)

I decided to obtain an Idolomantis diabolica's Ooth form my local pet store. I have received a lot of info on raising this beautiful mantis. I start worry about the temperature problem.

As my information of Idolomantis diabolica, "keeping them at 32-35 day time and 24-25C night time". Is this necessary to do the seem for the ooths ? And what humidity is suit for them ?


----------



## shep1979 (Aug 11, 2008)

are u in the usa ? and how much did the ooth cost ive been after one for ages


----------



## mrblue (Aug 11, 2008)

are you sure it is idolomantis diabolica? pet stores have been known to be very cheeky and sell blepharopsis mendica as "devils flower mantis" and idolomantis before, and if it is an ootheca it is even easier to get away with, so be careful! got any pictures?


----------



## chwan2006 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hello ! I'm from Hong Kong where is in South China.

Thanks to remember me about that. All of you are very nice !  

I'm very happy to know many friends they are very kind in this forum.  

This pet store imported some WC adult animals. Many of them ley ooths in their cages. So, I can sure that they are Idolomantis diabolica's ooths.

The shop keeper seems not allow me to take pictures of their "products" unless I brought them. :huh: 

Before I obtain the Idolomantis diabolica's ooths I wish to have more advice for keep it.


----------



## shep1979 (Aug 11, 2008)

how much are they ? as i want one, if u could get me one that is plz


----------



## Rob Byatt (Aug 11, 2008)

Please try to keep and breed at least a few easy species before you consider wasting your money......and the species


----------



## Andrew (Aug 11, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> Please try to keep and breed at least a few easy species before you consider wasting your money......and the species


Unless you know an experienced breeder in Hong Kong that would go find this pet shop and buy them up, I'd say this guy is the best chance they've got.

Chwan - My _Idolomantis_ are kept in a large cage outside in the shade exposed to a high of around 98F during the day, and a low of about 60F at night. Humidity is about 30-35% during the day, but rises at night to around 50% or so at night, I would guess. Higher humidity would be desirable. I spray them down with the "shower" nozzle on the hose a couple of times a week, and feed them honeybees and small butterflies.

I would probably keep the oothecae the same way, but with humidity at around 60-70% during the day, 80%+ at night.

If you can find out the location that yours were imported from, it would help, since care can vary from location to location.


----------

